# What ways can riders scam you?



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

rule #1. Make sure you have the correct passenger in the car.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Get pax to update each stop they make.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

2. I lost my telephone. I have cash. If I give you________, will you take me to_____________? DO NOT DO IT. DO NOT ACCEPT STREET HAILS.

3. You pick up group of passengers. You start the trip. You run the trip. You arrive at entered address of Ordering User. He goes to get out and asks you to take his friends at least another five miles down the road. You go two blocks, and he cancels the whole trip.

4. My last Uber driver let me________________________

5. My last Uber driver did it.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

Drive to the address. If they call and it's in the wrong place, they are likely avoiding surge by placing the pin wrong. Don't go to them, wait 5 mins, cancel "no show" collect 5.00 and move on.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Sure said:


> Drive to the address. If they call and it's in the wrong place, they are likely avoiding surge by placing the pin wrong. Don't go to them, wait 5 mins, cancel "no show" collect 5.00 and move on.


Yes!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Get pax to update each stop they make.


What do you mean by "update?"


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

IF they're going to make multiple stops, they enter the first in their app, then the next, and the next, instead of entering the final stop and then telling you where to go in between. If you do the latter, they can then say you didn't take the quickest route and get a fare adjustment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure said:


> Drive to the address. If they call and it's in the wrong place, they are likely avoiding surge by placing the pin wrong. Don't go to them, wait 5 mins, cancel "no show" collect 5.00 and move on.


This
This happens often.


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

agtg said:


> Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


Make sure you are picking up the right passenger. You don't want someone else paying for another persons ride.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

These are good.

What else?


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

agtg said:


> These are good.
> 
> What else?


There was this time I was in New Orleans. The driver asked me if I wanted to take a cash ride, he said he would just cancel the ride and just charge me an average of what the ride would cost. Im guessing he is doing this to avoid taxes and paying fees to Uber. This guy has balls for even doing this, he can get in so much trouble!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

RideshareSecrets said:


> There was this time I was in New Orleans. The driver asked me if I wanted to take a cash ride, he said he would just cancel the ride and just charge me an average of what the ride would cost. Im guessing he is doing this to avoid taxes and paying fees to Uber. This guy has balls for even doing this, he can get in so much trouble!


That's also an easy way to pass off fake money, which is more prevalent than people think.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

An account holder orders an Uber for a friend. The friend knows your name and pretends to be the account holder. 2 minutes in, you get a call asking where you are to document you don't have the account holder then they cancel OR the ride just cancels. Many drivers will just finish the trip for free which is 100% wrong. Pull over, eject pax, report scam.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's a scheme bars can pull. They will order Uber for a drunk and then carry them into your car so they become your problem:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/l-a-drivers-the-abbeys-got-your-number-o.71423/


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's one I encountered tonight: A double-dipper...

As I pulled up the girlfriend is about to get into my car, but the boyfriend draws her away and they get into another rideshare vehicle that had just pulled up, too (Uber, obviously).

This was very demented thing to do to someone, and I've contacted Lyft about it. I got a cancellation before I could cancel it, as I presumed I had the ride up to the last second.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Take screenshots when you start the drive and after the pax leaves. especially during a surge. I had a pax complain about the surge pricing, and they updated the map to a different pickup and drop off location. Since i also use a milage map, i had double confirmation the fare was legit and i finally got my full fare back. 

As a rule, i always take screen shots at least at the end of a ride. Uber will make fare adjustments and not tell you. the only proof you have is the screenshot. Also if you drive part time, still check into the app to make sure there wasn't a fare adjustment made. Uber only allows for 48 hours for fare adjustments. so if you drive on saturday but don't log in until tuesday and a fare was adjusted you're SOL.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.

I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

agtg said:


> Here's one I encountered tonight: A double-dipper...
> 
> As I pulled up the girlfriend is about to get into my car, but the boyfriend draws her away and they get into another rideshare vehicle that had just pulled up, too (Uber, obviously).
> 
> This was very demented thing to do to someone, and I've contacted Lyft about it. I got a cancellation before I could cancel it, as I presumed I had the ride up to the last second.


I had this recently. I got a Lyft ping from 20 minutes away. I didn't want it, so after accepting I called the pax and quoted him a 45 minute wait for pickup. He said that was no good; he'd cancel. He then said, "Is this Lyft or Uber?". Obviously, I replied "This is Uber".

Pax wants to play "let's waste your time"? Game on.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

agtg said:


> Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


First rule about creating a screwover driver list... We don't talk about screwing over drivers...

Kidding aside, this is one of those posts that could harm new drivers. But I guess knowledge is power...


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

It's just sad that we even have to worry about things like this. Shows just how bad our fellow human beings can be to people. Humans, for the most part, suck. Be careful out there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

agtg said:


> Here's a scheme bars can pull. They will order Uber for a drunk and then carry them into your car so they become your problem:


"Dumping jobs": hotels, gin mills, restaurants and other places have done this to cab drivers for years. These places even will go into the petty cash to pay an estimated fare just to make what is their problem the cab driver's problem. It is worth a few dollars to them just to get rid of an obnoxious drunk, a smelly street person or someone let out of the asylum. Accept these passengers, and you will pay the price. If you ask these establishments why they do not call the Police, who are trained to deal with these people, instead of you, who is not, they give you some song and dance similar to "we do not want him to have any problems". _*You do not seem to care too much if I have a problem, now do you?*_ I will not accept dumping jobs--ever. I tell the dumpers that they can call the Police who are trained to deal with it. I have no training in dealing with these people.



elelegido said:


> Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.
> 
> I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


The other favourite is to put a child or children into the car. You can leave suitcase on the kerb. You can not do that with a child.



elelegido said:


> "Is this Lyft or Uber?". Obviously, I replied "This is Uber".


This is how we know that they called two cab companies. "What cab is this?" I used to tell them it was ____________cab (a company other than my own and that I knew rarely did any business in the particular neighbourhood.) Next, I would call the other company that was a frequent competitor in the particular neighbourhood. If they had the call, I would explain what happened. The other company gladly cancelled their call.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Sure said:


> It's just sad that we even have to worry about things like this. Shows just how bad our fellow human beings can be to people. Humans, for the most part, suck. Be careful out there.


I'm three days into this and I'm astonished at the low quality of character I'm encountering in the general public.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

agtg said:


> I'm three days into this and I'm astonished at the low quality of character I'm encountering in the general public.


Almost makes you lose faith in humanity.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The other favourite is to put a child or children into the car. You can leave suitcase on the kerb. You can not do that with a child.


As long as the child is suitably labelled with the lead passenger's name I don't see an issue with it.


----------



## SmarterRideShare (May 18, 2016)

Sure said:


> Drive to the address. If they call and it's in the wrong place, they are likely avoiding surge by placing the pin wrong. Don't go to them, wait 5 mins, cancel "no show" collect 5.00 and move on.


Most riders seem to be smart enough to wait out surge or just wait a few blocks.There are obvious glitches in the system, because a driver can be stationed in the middle of a surge area and get a non surge ping,I wonder who is monitoring uber?Con artists..Uber has minimized surge and has completely eliminated surge altogether in some cities.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 3. You pick up group of passengers. You start the trip. You run the trip. You arrive at entered address of Ordering User. He goes to get out and asks you to take his friends at least another five miles down the road. You go two blocks, and he cancels the whole trip.


Kick the rest out IMMEDIATELY.



Ben105 said:


> IF they're going to make multiple stops, they enter the first in their app, then the next, and the next, instead of entering the final stop and then telling you where to go in between. If you do the latter, they can then say you didn't take the quickest route and get a fare adjustment.


So, just write and tell Uber that they are lying and requested multiple stops. You will get paid.



elelegido said:


> Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.
> 
> I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


No show them at 5 minutes and toss the luggage out. They should be offering to let you start the meter.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The other favourite is to put a child or children into the car. You can leave suitcase on the kerb. You can not do that with a child.


Nor do you tolerate people in your car without the meter running. Start it as soon as they touch the door handle unless you want to save the option to no-show them (like if you have the slightest suspicion there will be 5 pax)

Most common scam is barraging you with questions so you don't notice they cancelled the ride. Kick them out IMMEDIATELY. Do NOT allow them to re-ping you or you will be 1-starred.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

When pulling up to a bar, the anchor ***** will come out and sit in your car, usually the front seat, and even flirt just to get you to stay while her posse is spending the next 15 minutes doing drunk things.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Sure said:


> It's just sad that we even have to worry about things like this. Shows just how bad our fellow human beings can be to people. Humans, for the most part, suck. Be careful out there.


Picked up a stripper last night from one of the top clubs in town. I appreciated how the bouncers and valets sought me out and had me pull up front and once I parked they went in and two men escorted her to my car, opened the door for her and didn't leave until I drove away. I thought it was pretty awesome they looked after the girls like that. Only to learn the reason they are so protective, (they also take the license plates of all the drivers who take the dancers), is because a few years back, a cab driver picked up a dancer, killed her, chopped her body up and threw her in the trash. I had no idea humans could sink to that level. The dancer was a super sweet kid, and she was so happy to have a female driver. I was happy to be available to driver her. She looked like she had a rough night. She told me horror stories of some of the u/l drivers that took her home. Goes to show there is a need for the women drivers for women pax service.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

FAC said:


> Picked up a stripper last night from one of the top clubs in town. I appreciated how the bouncers and valets sought me out and had me pull up front and once I parked they went in and two men escorted her to my car, opened the door for her and didn't leave until I drove away. I thought it was pretty awesome they looked after the girls like that. Only to learn the reason they are so protective, (they also take the license plates of all the drivers who take the dancers), is because a few years back, a cab driver picked up a dancer, killed her, chopped her body up and threw her in the trash. I had no idea humans could sink to that level. The dancer was a super sweet kid, and she was so happy to have a female driver. I was happy to be available to driver her. She looked like she had a rough night. She told me horror stories of some of the u/l drivers that took her home. Goes to show there is a need for the women drivers for women pax service.


There a new ride-share app called "SafeHer" that supposedly for female driver and passenger only. I dont have any detail, but it suppose to lunch nationwide this fall.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

agtg said:


> Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


If giving a ride for a friend of account holder, request that they txt you that they are authorizing this ride. Then screenshot for documentation


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

FITS said:


> There a new ride-share app called "SafeHer" that supposedly for female driver and passenger only. I dont have any detail, but it suppose to lunch nationwide this fall.


Which will be sued out of existence. Another ride sharing company tried the same thing, and the justice department sued them out of business.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> Which will be sued out of existence. Another ride sharing company tried the same thing, and the justice department sued them out of business.


I know, it a company called SheRides.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

All driving services are male dominated for a reason.


----------



## LVegas (Feb 13, 2015)

agtg said:


> These are good.
> 
> What else?


People with older cars requests Uber X to borrow tire jacks along a freeway and have you wait 20 minutes at .15 cents a minute so they can change their flat tire.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.
> 
> I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


"Due to liability issues you can not leave items in my car if you are not present." Don't budge on this. Goes double for kids. I do the same if they have to stop and run in a store for "a minute" so I'm not stuck waiting if they take too long to return.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

LVegas said:


> People with older cars requests Uber X to borrow tire jacks along a freeway and have you wait 20 minutes at .15 cents a minute so they can change their flat tire.


Nope, Nope, Nope. What if they damage your jack? Call AAA.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Fortunately, I dropped Uber long ago, and never saw much of these scams. More power to you drivers. I could never cope with all these games. Driving for hire is hard enough when everything is legit. Just reading this stuff stresses me. Yikes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LVegas said:


> borrow tire jacks along a freeway and have you wait 20 minutes at .15 cents a minute so they can change their flat tire.


What do they do if your factory tire iron does not fit their lug nuts and you do not have a four-way?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> IF they're going to make multiple stops, they enter the first in their app, then the next, and the next, instead of entering the final stop and then telling you where to go in between. If you do the latter, they can then say you didn't take the quickest route and get a fare adjustment.


If you for forget to do this, what you can do is, at the end of the trip, click help, then cick on "had multiple stops", and enter the info, that should protect you if they try and email the office for a fare adjustment.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want." 

I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> First rule about creating a screwover driver list... We don't talk about screwing over drivers...
> 
> Kidding aside, this is one of those posts that could harm new drivers. But I guess knowledge is power...


With all the scams going on, new drivers won't make it to be old drivers without knowing how this scheme operates. Uber and Lyft are just as bad as the scamming riders, too.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

agtg said:


> Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want."
> 
> I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


His "Whoopsie, now you have to drive me around" comment says it all.

1. Crooked
2. Cheap
3. Entitled

Remedy: eject passenger.
Follow up remedy: quit driving Uber.

Moral of the story: you can't win if these people are your customers.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

agtg said:


> Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want."
> 
> I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


How did he get charged $5.97 if you never left the starting point? I know you weren't sitting there for almost an hour to earn the per minute fee.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

LVegas said:


> People with older cars requests Uber X to borrow tire jacks along a freeway and have you wait 20 minutes at .15 cents a minute so they can change their flat tire.


Hell NO! Do not lend him equipment unless offered a tip you accept. Guess who gets sued if his car falls off your jack or he is injured using your equipment? Politely decline, then no-show his scamming butt.



agtg said:


> Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want."
> 
> I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


You DID NOT have to go into the app to refund him. Now the ride is reading complete? It shouldn't be completed unless you ended the trip. Did he end the trip? Then you can say "Thanks for riding Uber, please exit the vehicle". You don't have to put up with all the b.s. that you are taking.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

agtg said:


> Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want."
> 
> I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


I don't quite understand. Uber tracks the mileage of your drive even if the destination entered is wrong. Am I missing something in your story?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

People can scam you by using the app on a stolen phone:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/creepy-stoners.82741/


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

FAC said:


> I don't quite understand. Uber tracks the mileage of your drive even if the destination entered is wrong. Am I missing something in your story?


UberX doesn't compensate for time. If I drove that guy around stopping at various places, who knows how much time it would have taken. That's the kind of fare people should use a cab for.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You DID NOT have to go into the app to refund him. Now the ride is reading complete? It shouldn't be completed unless you ended the trip. Did he end the trip? Then you can say "Thanks for riding Uber, please exit the vehicle". You don't have to put up with all the b.s. that you are taking.


\

You're right, and that's what I should have done.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

agtg said:


> UberX doesn't compensate for time. If I drove that guy around stopping at various places, who knows how much time it would have taken. That's the kind of fare people should use a cab for.


I get that, but what confuses me is the fact he put the destination as the starting point. Did you already start driving him? You never know taking him to run errands does add up in mileage even if he takes ten minutes at an errand, your still on the clock knowing you have a pax to drive somewhere. It's better than waiting for a ping and driving dead miles to the ping. I just can't see it as a scam. I've driven several pax on errands. Rarely waited more than five minutes at each stop. At the end of the trip I was always tipped for taking the extra effort to help them get their errands done.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

agtg said:


> People can scam you by using the app on a stolen phone:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/creepy-stoners.82741/


That's why I like Lyft app. They show picture of the pax. The other night i got a 2:15am ping from strip club. If it was a male I would have passed. Seeing the picture and knowing it was female, I accepted the ping. Not to be sexists but women gotta look after each other.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

There may be a scam related to riders changing their destination while you're already on the road. I am looking into it more to see exactly how it works.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

agtg said:


> There may be a scam related to riders changing their destination while you're already on the road. I am looking into it more to see exactly how it works.


I still don't understand this. Uber tracks mileage regardless of destination entered. If you use a mileage tracker for tax purposes that additional documentation for a trip. I had to use it once when a pax complained about a surge. Uber did a fare adjustment and changed the pickup and drop off. But I had screen shots and my mileage app as documentation.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

LVegas said:


> People with older cars requests Uber X to borrow tire jacks along a freeway and have you wait 20 minutes at .15 cents a minute so they can change their flat tire.


 No way! Call AAA or a tow truck. Your car falls off my jack because you don't know how to properly jack up a car and next thing I'm getting sued for faulty equipment. Cancel that ride immediately and move on!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

FAC said:


> I still don't understand this. Uber tracks mileage regardless of destination entered. If you use a mileage tracker for tax purposes that additional documentation for a trip. I had to use it once when a pax complained about a surge. Uber did a fare adjustment and changed the pickup and drop off. But I had screen shots and my mileage app as documentation.


Hold up, we need to clarify what exactly the destination point is for. First, if a rider puts in a destination point that is 1 mile away, but asks you to drive an extra mile, you will get paid for 2 miles because the app alone calculates no matter what?

Also, if they put no destination in, and just tell you turn by turn, when you get to where they want to go the app will have calculated the exact distance accurately?


----------



## clintonk (Jun 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> An account holder orders an Uber for a friend. The friend knows your name and pretends to be the account holder. 2 minutes in, you get a call asking where you are to document you don't have the account holder then they cancel OR the ride just cancels. Many drivers will just finish the trip for free which is 100% wrong. Pull over, eject pax, report scam.


This happened to me my first week. I reported it and "support" acted like they'd never heard of such a thing and it was clearly my error. Funny part is that he still got charged $5 for a 3 mile trip. When you drive a hybrid, gas was the last thing on my mind and apparently his skateboard was the last thing on his mind since he left it.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

agtg said:


> Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want."
> 
> I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


Screw that noise... "Whoopsie, you need to get the fuxx out my car, ride's over!"


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Get pax to update each stop they make.


You got it! If they only put one address in and then say they have another stop they can say driver kept the meter running. It's a well known scam passengers pull.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Clearly, Uber's "wait time" rate is not intended for drivers to actually use. Just end the trip and drive off after you toss their left behind anchor belongings. Thanks!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> You got it! If they only put one address in and then say they have another stop they can say driver kept the meter running. It's a well known scam passengers pull.


So how do you handle this? Do you simply stick to the map? The people I've encountered have been really nasty about following the map.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

FAC said:


> I don't quite understand. Uber tracks the mileage of your drive even if the destination entered is wrong. Am I missing something in your story?


Ok, and the guy above this post says that people can scam you by taking you a bit out of the way and then claiming that you've run the meter up on them. So how do people handle that?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

agtg said:


> Hold up, we need to clarify what exactly the destination point is for. First, if a rider puts in a destination point that is 1 mile away, but asks you to drive an extra mile, you will get paid for 2 miles because the app alone calculates no matter what?
> 
> Also, if they put no destination in, and just tell you turn by turn, when you get to where they want to go the app will have calculated the exact distance accurately?


I tell people Uber needs a destination now for safety reasons and wait until they update it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

agtg said:


> Hold up, we need to clarify what exactly the destination point is for. First, if a rider puts in a destination point that is 1 mile away, but asks you to drive an extra mile, you will get paid for 2 miles because the app alone calculates no matter what?
> 
> Also, if they put no destination in, and just tell you turn by turn, when you get to where they want to go the app will have calculated the exact distance accurately?


Yes, but you should make them tell you the destination. Explain to them that Uber needs it so you will be available for pickups near the destination. If they don't know the address, use a nearby business or an intersection. It's crucial that you DO NOT accept turn by turn directions without a destination from a drunk person. I had one that directed me the wrong way on a one way street...scary! Feel free to kick them out if they refuse to give you a destination.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do they do if your factory tire iron does not fit their lug nuts and you do not have a four-way?


Why, request a refund of course! Then order another Uber.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.
> 
> I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


Once they place any object in the car, I start the trip.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Dumping jobs": hotels, gin mills, restaurants and other places have done this to cab drivers for years. These places even will go into the petty cash to pay an estimated fare just to make what is their problem the cab driver's problem. It is worth a few dollars to them just to get rid of an obnoxious drunk, a smelly street person or someone let out of the asylum. Accept these passengers, and you will pay the price. If you ask these establishments why they do not call the Police, who are trained to deal with these people, instead of you, who is not, they give you some song and dance similar to "we do not want him to have any problems". _*You do not seem to care too much if I have a problem, now do you?*_ I will not accept dumping jobs--ever. I tell the dumpers that they can call the Police who are trained to deal with it. I have no training in dealing with these people.
> 
> The other favourite is to put a child or children into the car. You can leave suitcase on the kerb. You can not do that with a child.
> 
> ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rat said:


> Once they place any object in the car, I start the trip.


...locking yourself into earning literally pennies per minute until they decide they are ready to come back to the car.

In this game, you make your money driving, not waiting. Drivers are much better off no showing them for the $4 and then moving on to the next job.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Dumping jobs": hotels, gin mills, restaurants and other places have done this to cab drivers for years. These places even will go into the petty cash to pay an estimated fare just to make what is their problem the cab driver's problem. It is worth a few dollars to them just to get rid of an obnoxious drunk, a smelly street person or someone let out of the asylum. Accept these passengers, and you will pay the price. If you ask these establishments why they do not call the Police, who are trained to deal with these people, instead of you, who is not, they give you some song and dance similar to "we do not want him to have any problems". _*You do not seem to care too much if I have a problem, now do you?*_ I will not accept dumping jobs--ever. I tell the dumpers that they can call the Police who are trained to deal with it. I have no training in dealing with these people.
> 
> The other favourite is to put a child or children into the car. You can leave suitcase on the kerb. You can not do that with a child.
> 
> This is how we know that they called two cab companies. "What cab is this?" I used to tell them it was ____________cab (a company other than my own and that I knew rarely did any business in the particular neighbourhood.) Next, I would call the other company that was a frequent competitor in the particular neighbourhood. If they had the call, I would explain what happened. The other company gladly cancelled their call.


You can leave with the kid and sell the kid


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> ...locking yourself into earning literally pennies per minute until they decide they are ready to come back to the car.
> 
> In this game, you make your money driving, not waiting. Drivers are much better off no showing them for the $4 and then moving on to the next job.


If it's busy, I wouldn', Summers are slow here.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

FAC said:


> Picked up a stripper last night from one of the top clubs in town. I appreciated how the bouncers and valets sought me out and had me pull up front and once I parked they went in and two men escorted her to my car, opened the door for her and didn't leave until I drove away. I thought it was pretty awesome they looked after the girls like that. Only to learn the reason they are so protective, (they also take the license plates of all the drivers who take the dancers), is because a few years back, a cab driver picked up a dancer, killed her, chopped her body up and threw her in the trash. I had no idea humans could sink to that level. The dancer was a super sweet kid, and she was so happy to have a female driver. I was happy to be available to driver her. She looked like she had a rough night. She told me horror stories of some of the u/l drivers that took her home. Goes to show there is a need for the women drivers for women pax service.


Yes, let's discriminate by sex in hiring!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> ...locking yourself into earning literally pennies per minute until they decide they are ready to come back to the car.
> 
> In this game, you make your money driving, not waiting. Drivers are much better off no showing them for the $4 and then moving on to the next job.


$2.25 here


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

the biggest scam I have seen on the west coast as of late....they order and uber and when I arrive in an UberX...all the sudden there are 6 riders....no problem I roll...after the ride is complete I submit a fare review and explain 6 butts...fare adjusted and I am good!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Rick831 said:


> the biggest scam I have seen on the west coast as of late....they order and uber and when I arrive in an UberX...all the sudden there are 6 riders....no problem I roll...after the ride is complete I submit a fare review and explain 6 butts...fare adjusted and I am good!


Do you have an XL vehicle?


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

yes hes right


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

yes I do and they all say the same thing..."it didn't show and UberX in the area so we were going to order 2 cars..."....right


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Would this be a "lost item" if you didn't know if they put an object in the car?



Rat said:


> Once they place any object in the car, I start the trip.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Brian-drives said:


> rule #1. Make sure you have the correct passenger in the car.





Uberchampion said:


> Get pax to update each stop they make.





Another Uber Driver said:


> 2. I lost my telephone. I have cash. If I give you________, will you take me to_____________? DO NOT DO IT. DO NOT ACCEPT STREET HAILS.
> 
> 3. You pick up group of passengers. You start the trip. You run the trip. You arrive at entered address of Ordering User. He goes to get out and asks you to take his friends at least another five miles down the road. You go two blocks, and he cancels the whole trip.
> 
> ...





Sure said:


> Drive to the address. If they call and it's in the wrong place, they are likely avoiding surge by placing the pin wrong. Don't go to them, wait 5 mins, cancel "no show" collect 5.00 and move on.





agtg said:


> These are good.
> 
> What else?


Indeed, now that I understand this little game we're playing these quotes are excellent advice, and well applied despite vigorous refutations. Touche', PAX, touche'...


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> First rule about creating a screwover driver list... We don't talk about screwing over drivers...
> 
> Kidding aside, this is one of those posts that could harm new drivers. But I guess knowledge is power...


Are you kidding? I'm finding wiley veteran PAX out there that are like hyenas looking for an easy carcass to pick. Newbs need to know this stuff.


----------



## Minnie (Sep 10, 2016)

Brian-drives said:


> rule #1. Make sure you have the correct passenger in the car.


Can people call a car for their friends? I see that happen a lot


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Minnie said:


> Can people call a car for their friends? I see that happen a lot


Yes, one way to thwart this is to ask their name. Of course, they could be lying, but at least you try.

I may start asking for people to show me the trip on their phone, too, that would be a way to avoid such a scam. As long as the phone goes along, there's really no way a rider can scam and pretend they didn't take the trip. The GPS in their phone proves they took it, and Uber can see where the PAX app is going through the ride, too.

In fact, Uber probably ignores countless trips that don't actually go along for the ride and they know it.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

SmarterRideShare said:


> Most riders seem to be smart enough to wait out surge or just wait a few blocks.There are obvious glitches in the system, because a driver can be stationed in the middle of a surge area and get a non surge ping,I wonder who is monitoring uber?Con artists..Uber has minimized surge and has completely eliminated surge altogether in some cities.


This is what I never understand. ..I can be directly in the center of a bloody red surge area and I always get pinged with a no surge fare or don't get pinged at all...never understand that.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rick831 said:


> the biggest scam I have seen on the west coast as of late....they order and uber and when I arrive in an UberX...all the sudden there are 6 riders....no problem I roll...after the ride is complete I submit a fare review and explain 6 butts...fare adjusted and I am good!


Gotten this a few times. ..I simply do a fare review and I'm good to go. Anyone that brings more then 4 passengers gets a fare review. XL is 5 or more.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

FITS said:


> I know, it a company called SheRides.


It's not SheBangs?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Rick831 said:


> the biggest scam I have seen on the west coast as of late....they order and uber and when I arrive in an UberX...all the sudden there are 6 riders....no problem I roll...after the ride is complete I submit a fare review and explain 6 butts...fare adjusted and I am good!


I wouldn't allow that. They would need to split the group or order UberXL. Turning your primary ride into a clown-car makes for massive wear and tear issues. No need to accelerate the process, the payout is not worth it.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

agtg said:


> UberX doesn't compensate for time. If I drove that guy around stopping at various places, who knows how much time it would have taken. That's the kind of fare people should use a cab for.


So I'm confused about the destination /errand scenario. If you don't put in a destination, are you not charged correctly? Or is it just a way to avoid a pax from saying you didn't go the correct route?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> So I'm confused about the destination /errand scenario. If you don't put in a destination, are you not charged correctly? Or is it just a way to avoid a pax from saying you didn't go the correct route?


To be honest, I'm not sure how a pax could cause trouble without putting a destination in. That being said, it's always good to know exactly where you're going from the outset, and if they want to go elsewhere they can simply put the next address in.

Unless a person is stopping quick on the way, I am going to insist they update the destination. Just did this the other day and it worked out well. With smart phones people can always look up the exact address to pretty much anywhere in a moment.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.
> 
> I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


Ha! I had someone do that by getting in the car while we waited 15 minutes for another person come get in the car.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I accepted a ride yesterday that was 15 minutes from me, so I did my usual and texted them for the destination. She texts back the destination, and it brings me right back to where I am, so I drive out to her. I get there, and she's changed the destination to a place 1/2 as far away, so the fare was about $5 less than I expected and not worth it after all.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but I've noticed riders who like to go to their usual places (work, favorite restaurant, whatever) sometimes put the destination pin short of the actual destination (like almost a half mile or more).

This may be a scam to skim mileage off an otherwise longer trip where the pax contacts Uber after the fact and claims they were dropped off at the destination, but lies and says the driver must have not ended the trip and tried to get more mileage.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I accepted a ride yesterday that was 15 minutes from me, so I did my usual and texted them for the destination. She texts back the destination, and it brings me right back to where I am, so I drive out to her. I get there, and she's changed the destination to a place 1/2 as far away, so the fare was about $5 less than I expected and not worth it after all.


Pax have figured out that drivers are screening destinations to cherry pick, so they lie to get drivers to get them.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Pax have figured out that drivers are screening destinations to cherry pick, so they lie to get drivers to get them.


Thanks for adding that. Even more of a reason not to chase long pings. It all works out in the end, and ultimately riders and uber cannot continue to rip drivers off without drivers responding in a way that preserves a living wage (of sorts).


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I only take pings that are a long distance away if I'm going that direction anyway. I'll be on my way home snd get a ping 20 minutes down the road. I'm going right past anyway so I'll take it. Doesn't matter if he's going on a 5 minute ride. Occasionally my trip home gets diverted for a half hour or so, but most times its someone going to work or something.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Pax have figured out that drivers are screening destinations to cherry pick, so they lie to get drivers to get them.


Yea....if you lie to get me to come to you, you don't get a ride.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pax doesn't put destination in app but has you do it. Say you went to your four spots and drop them off. Pax calls uber and goes we got out of the car at the first stop the driver drove to three other places and is trying to charge us now. How could uber legitimately pay you if you put in the destinations? Is there anyway to prove they were really with you for all four stops unless you have a dash can?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Pax doesn't put destination in app but has you do it. Say you went to your four spots and drop them off. Pax calls uber and goes we got out of the car at the first stop the driver drove to three other places and is trying to charge us now. How could uber legitimately pay you if you put in the destinations? Is there anyway to prove they were really with you for all four stops unless you have a dash can?


Yes, I stopped putting destinations in early on. They have the app, they have google, they can find any address they need in a minute. Then they can updated it.

I also make sure if they're making multiple stops they update the app for each one. If they want to hassle, I suggest they cancel and get another driver.


----------



## 49er Fo lyfe (Sep 23, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Get pax to update each stop they make.


I start the trip as soon as a PAX touches the door handle, if they want to make a stop before final destination, I usually keep the trip going until we've reached their final destination. Am I losing money by NOT having them enter each stop?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

49er Fo lyfe said:


> I start the trip as soon as a PAX touches the door handle, if they want to make a stop before final destination, I usually keep the trip going until we've reached their final destination. Am I losing money by NOT having them enter each stop?


The pax can always say they didn't ask for the extra stop. Also with the new fare calculations you may get screwed by changing the route.

Most pax are honest but not all.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

49er Fo lyfe said:


> I start the trip as soon as a PAX touches the door handle, if they want to make a stop before final destination, I usually keep the trip going until we've reached their final destination. Am I losing money by NOT having them enter each stop?


Your losing the opportunity to decline a trouble ride as soon as you start the ride. Better to assess up front before you start.

Also,if you dont have them update the destination you forfeit any recourse for a scamming pax who lies to uber and says you drove off the path to fatten the payout.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> Your losing the opportunity to decline a trouble ride as soon as you start the ride. Better to assess up front before you start.
> 
> Also,if you dont have them update the destination you forfeit any recourse for a scamming pax who lies to uber and says you drove off the path to fatten the payout.


No you don't.


----------



## TAVO928 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sure said:


> Drive to the address. If they call and it's in the wrong place, they are likely avoiding surge by placing the pin wrong. Don't go to them, wait 5 mins, cancel "no show" collect 5.00 and move on.


Wrong shown adress. That's an option i use when this happens and pays like the no rider show option


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SmarterRideShare said:


> Most riders seem to be smart enough to wait out surge or just wait a few blocks.There are obvious glitches in the system, because a driver can be stationed in the middle of a surge area and get a non surge ping,I wonder who is monitoring uber?Con artists..Uber has minimized surge and has completely eliminated surge altogether in some cities.





lbuberchick562 said:


> This is what I never understand. ..I can be directly in the center of a bloody red surge area and I always get pinged with a no surge fare or don't get pinged at all...never understand that.


This isn't a scam or a glitch. As a rider, they have no idea where the boundaries of the surge are unless they start moving their pin and such. There is no scam if they are where their pin is and there is no surge. Next, where YOU are doesn't matter! It's where the passenger is when the surge is on. If the pax is in a No Surge, you could be sitting in the middle of a 4.9x and get the ping if you're the closest driver. No surge pay for you. Or, you could be out in No Surge land and get a ping from a 4.9x pax.

Why would you get a ping while you're inside a surge from someone outside? Because the pax inside the surge are waiting for the rates to drop and the people in the low/no surge don't care. All they see is a good price. So they request.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

FAC said:


> Picked up a stripper last night from one of the top clubs in town. I appreciated how the bouncers and valets sought me out and had me pull up front and once I parked they went in and two men escorted her to my car, opened the door for her and didn't leave until I drove away. I thought it was pretty awesome they looked after the girls like that. Only to learn the reason they are so protective, (they also take the license plates of all the drivers who take the dancers), is because a few years back, a cab driver picked up a dancer, killed her, chopped her body up and threw her in the trash. I had no idea humans could sink to that level. The dancer was a super sweet kid, and she was so happy to have a female driver. I was happy to be available to driver her. She looked like she had a rough night. She told me horror stories of some of the u/l drivers that took her home. Goes to show there is a need for the women drivers for women pax service.


Yea, i can see that, but thats not to say that you might not have big, **** women who would be just as much a threat to a cute little stripper girl as any guy....


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I will add a couple I have found out recently:

- Never let a pax make you mute your phone. The only way to tell if a ride has been cancelled while following the GPS is to hear the noise the Uber app makes

- screenshotting your Google maps mileage and minutes at the start of a fare can discourage sneaky pax who may try to defraud your fare after the fact, just mute that feature so it isn't too obvious to pax who are honorable. The sneaky ones will be paying attention. 

- never let riders who are instantly problematic off the hook, make them cancel the fare so you can collect the fee. These people need to learn to appreciate the service we're offering at such ridiculous rates.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

JimS said:


> This isn't a scam or a glitch. As a rider, they have no idea where the boundaries of the surge are unless they start moving their pin and such. There is no scam if they are where there pin is and there is no surge.


So your presumption is people wouldn't do this? It's way too easy. They know when they're in a surge, all they have to do is toss the pin further out and hope.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I clearly stated, _"...if they are where their pin is and there is no surge."_

If they throw the pin somewhere else, I ain't gonna pick them up if they are in a surge area and their pin isn't.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Get pax to update each stop they make.


Do you mean the pax changes destination at each stop? I will stop but keep app running, when pax returns I end trip and make pax reping me.


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

agtg said:


> Here's a scam I encountered the other day. Pax pings me. I arrive and he wants me to drive him around without a destination to do errands. I tell him I have to have a destination, and that I am only willing to stop if it's on the way and quick. He immediately uses his app to make the destination the starting point where we're still parked at so the ride is now reading complete in my app. He's all like, "Whoopsie! I got charged $5.97 cents, I suppose now you have to drive me around where I want."
> 
> I had to go into the app to refund him his money. I then moved on to greener pastures.


I'd never of refunded the money, but...

One of my first rides was three young college girls, destination 5 min away. She said she wanted some time to chill out before going home, and asked if I would just ride aimlessly while she listened to her music. It was a 2.0 surge, and I figured, why not? (No upfront at the time). Drove around for 1/2 hr, and made some easy money...

There was never any fare adjustment, and she 5 *'d me. I'm very unlikely to repeat such a scenario again today.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

AuntyUber said:


> Do you mean the pax changes destination at each stop? I will stop but keep app running, when pax returns I end trip and make pax reping me.


Seldom get the second ping here


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Coke6pk said:


> I'd never of refunded the money, but...
> 
> One of my first rides was three young college girls, destination 5 min away. She said she wanted some time to chill out before going home, and asked if I would just ride aimlessly while she listened to her music. It was a 2.0 surge, and I figured, why not? (No upfront at the time). Drove around for 1/2 hr, and made some easy money...
> 
> There was never any fare adjustment, and she 5 *'d me. I'm very unlikely to repeat such a scenario again today.


was she hot?


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

JimS said:


> I clearly stated, _"...if they are where their pin is and there is no surge."_
> 
> If they throw the pin somewhere else, I ain't gonna pick them up if they are in a surge area and their pin isn't.


When that thick tomato soup surge begins, does your car need to be in the soup to get surge price?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

agtg said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but I've noticed riders who like to go to their usual places (work, favorite restaurant, whatever) sometimes put the destination pin short of the actual destination (like almost a half mile or more).
> 
> This may be a scam to skim mileage off an otherwise longer trip where the pax contacts Uber after the fact and claims they were dropped off at the destination, but lies and says the driver must have not ended the trip and tried to get more mileage.


This isn't neccessarily a scam, they are getting around up front pricing. Uber quotes them the fare for the shorter ride. As long as they change the destination, you are good. Now they go further so Uber reverts to charging them time and mileage. If they know where they are going and what it should cost, it's a good strategy to keep uber from screwing them, has no effect on driver pay AS LONG AS they change the destination on the app.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Passengers can be bastards here. I will be the only driver in a 1.7 surge, 2mile wide tomato soup surge, and not a ping not a one


----------



## Nox1447 (Aug 1, 2017)

I heard when in a surge you need to go offline and back online in that zone and you will start getting pings, worth a try.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's a lot going on with surge requests. 

Sometimes it's a stale request, i.e. pax STARTS to make request, surge starts, pax request 2 minuts later, you end up with nonsurge request in surge zone. Pax have a certain amopunt of time to make a request at the rate specified, I think it's 3 or 5 minute max. You need to just not take these when you know there's a surge and let it go to another ant. Same goes for when surge is rapidly climbing (if that ever happens anymore)

Sometimes pax are out to screw you. It's easy to get an app like nosurge and see that the surge is lower or nonexistent a few blocks away. set pin and then correct pick up address will get you a lower fare. 

I have no proof yet other than getting no surge requests in a steady surge area BUT I think that sometimes Uber is charging pax surge as part of up font pricing and trying to get foolish ants to take a lower surge or no surge trip. No real way to prove it but that seems to explain some big gaps between what pax pay and what driver gets with upfront pricing occasionally.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Sure said:


> Almost makes you lose faith in humanity.


Almost?


----------



## BobbySRQ (Aug 3, 2017)

A rider requests an Uber Select. Cancels just as you arrive. Instantly requests an Uber X and, since you are closest, the rider gets your Select car for an X price.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 2. I lost my telephone. I have cash. If I give you________, will you take me to_____________? DO NOT DO IT. DO NOT ACCEPT STREET HAILS.
> 
> 3. You pick up group of passengers. You start the trip. You run the trip. You arrive at entered address of Ordering User. He goes to get out and asks you to take his friends at least another five miles down the road. You go two blocks, and he cancels the whole trip.
> 
> ...


Regarding "3" I do this often on Friday and Saturday nights. The solution is simple. If the ride is cancelled, my car stops and the passenger must exit. It has not happened but that is how I would handle it.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

BobbySRQ said:


> A rider requests an Uber Select. Cancels just as you arrive. Instantly requests an Uber X and, since you are closest, the rider gets your Select car for an X price.


Take it, explain, get paid


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Brian-drives said:


> rule #1. Make sure you have the correct passenger in the car.


YES! And don't just assume that you have the correct passenger because they checked your plates! Had that today, learned my lesson!



elelegido said:


> Most common on airport runs, a pax will "anchor" your car by placing a bag or case etc in it to secure that you don't leave and then retreat back inside the house so they can finish getting ready or saying goodbye at their leisure.
> 
> I've yet to unload an "anchor" from the car onto the sidewalk and take off but I wouldn't rule it out.


With the $15 return fee.. why leave on sidewalk? Just drive off. You want it returned... $15



stuber said:


> His "Whoopsie, now you have to drive me around" comment says it all.
> 
> 1. Crooked
> 2. Cheap
> ...


That's where you high tale it out to the country and drop his cheap as off in the country!



FAC said:


> I get that, but what confuses me is the fact he put the destination as the starting point. Did you already start driving him? You never know taking him to run errands does add up in mileage even if he takes ten minutes at an errand, your still on the clock knowing you have a pax to drive somewhere. It's better than waiting for a ping and driving dead miles to the ping. I just can't see it as a scam. I've driven several pax on errands. Rarely waited more than five minutes at each stop. At the end of the trip I was always tipped for taking the extra effort to help them get their errands done.


When the destination is the starting point.. you complete the ride and say, "thank you! Come again!"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

agtg said:


> Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


Accepting a $.70/mile fare.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

agtg said:


> Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


U should be more worried about how uber can scam u vs pax. Higher likely chance that uber sticks it to u more than a pax would.


----------



## OB 1 (Jun 23, 2019)

agtg said:


> Are there any ways riders can scam a driver? What should I look out for?


Here's a new one to ME!.. phone rings on way to pick up..." Hello this is Uber Richard,Your PU your going to is wrong..please cancel mark "cant find rider" and go off line" ...ok...whatever done..ME: "ok thx bye"...Uber: "Wait! Dont hang up yep..you will get $20 reimbursment for your trouble..and I also see your eligible for your $300 bonus!...So then he tells me he needs account info for verification that it's me...lol... all I give him is my phone # and I say "you already have my info you called ME!!" and he says" We need it to send your bonus and reimbursement for Cancel...almost done!...do you have instant pay set up.." ME- "NO!! I am NOT setting up Instant pay now! this is BULLSHIT'.. I will contact UBER tomorrow..." UBER; "If you dont want to do this NOW we can't reimburse you and get you your Bonus! you will have to go t a HUB imediatley tomorrow morning and if we catch you driving before you get to a HUB your account will be suspended for 30 days!..." Of course when I try to call the # back today I get "The Subscriber you have dialed is not in service!"....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OB 1 said:


> Here's a new one to ME!.. phone rings on way to pick up..." Hello this is Uber Richard,Your PU your going to is wrong..please cancel mark "cant find rider" and go off line" ...ok...whatever done..ME: "ok thx bye"...Uber: "Wait! Dont hang up yep..you will get $20 reimbursment for your trouble..and I also see your eligible for your $300 bonus!...So then he tells me he needs account info for verification that it's me...lol... all I give him is my phone # and I say "you already have my info you called ME!!" and he says" We need it to send your bonus and reimbursement for Cancel...almost done!...do you have instant pay set up.." ME- "NO!! I am NOT setting up Instant pay now! this is BULLSHIT'.. I will contact UBER tomorrow..." UBER; "If you dont want to do this NOW we can't reimburse you and get you your Bonus! you will have to go t a HUB imediatley tomorrow morning and if we catch you driving before you get to a HUB your account will be suspended for 30 days!..." Of course when I try to call the # back today I get "The Subscriber you have dialed is not in service!"....


Best way to handle that one is to keep them on ther line till 2 minutes is up as you drive to the pin. Wait and cancel them as a no show so that you get paid.


----------



## OB 1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Best way to handle that one is to keep them on ther line till 2 minutes is up as you drive to the pin. Wait and cancel them as a no show so that you get paid.


I was on the way there....didnt even know it was pax at time....and this guy was a DRIVER! asking me how many trips I had for the week! and telling to to go into account ...and go offline...only a driver would know that info!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OB 1 said:


> I was on the way there....didnt even know it was pax at time....and this guy was a DRIVER! asking me how many trips I had for the week! and telling to to go into account ...and go offline...only a driver would know that info!


First off, you should know what number you are answering, if it's one from the pa or not. Second, it was your pax. They steal accounts order rides and do this to drivers. It's been well documented on this site. They know as much as the pax knows about you from ordering the ride and your profile. You did good by not falling for it because they will switch bank info and cash you out in a heart beat.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've driven almost 4,000 rides and as far as I know I've never been scammed by a rider. I've had riders who work the system a little bit, changing the destination or leaving anchors or trying to get me to cancel so they don't pay the fee, but I don't consider those true scams.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

agtg said:


> These are good.
> 
> What else?


Run a search on the forum for the word "scam" in the text.

There are tons of scams they pull, and new ones being thought up every day.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

My personal efforts...

1) 2way name exchange. If they don't know mine, or give me flack about it, they dont get in. 

2) I goto marker period. Most of the time my 'arrow' is being stabbed by 'marker'.

3) All riders must be present. After double verify, if possible, I ask how many riders are really going because app is showing 7 with a 3 rider additional surcharge. Usually I am quickly corrected, given the count, and I tell them that will wait for rest to show up if not already there.

4) I don't do 3rd party rides anymore, even if they know my name. Jane calls for ride, but Joe gets in with Jane's phone? Nope. Girlfriend calling for boyfriend? Sucks to be him.

5) Use a screen recorder (i used to use du screen recorder, but has disappeared from playstore). It gets everything displayed on the screen.

6) Open waybill when you arrive and are waiting. If trip disappears (unaccompanied minor) you can prove easier.

7) I have my dashcam also capturing display of my tablet. When paxiot asks for change or deviation, dashcam is flagged and retained. Easier to find later.

8) My vehicle, my rules. No food stops. No alcohol in cab. No animals unless service and *only* if they follow my directions to accommodate. If paxiot won't raise seat / put animal on (my supplied) blanket / put animal on floor / properly restrain then I have tried to accommodate and will refuse ride. 1 notice, then I leave.

8) If paxiot is unconscious, ride is refused. All riders must be conscious.

9) If paxiot loses consciousness, ride is paused and medical services summoned. Amazing how quickly they revive when you are dialing 911.

I am sure more will be added as experiences grow.


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

Here's another way https://uberpeople.net/threads/whats-the-best-way-to-handle-this.335794/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/whats-the-best-way-to-handle-this.335794/post-5127625


----------



## Teemo1 (9 mo ago)

Rider Scam "Cancellation Before the Ride is Complete",
Recently had a rider cancel the ride as I pulled up to the destination. I had another ride in q and it suddenly appeared when the rider left the car (i thought it was odd that i couldn't rate her). I went on to the next ride then looked at my info and noticed she cancelled the ride. Therefore she paid a cancellation fee vs the actual Ride Fare and I lost out on money and my 3 points for the ride. I had to call support twice to at least get my 3 points back and ask for her to never be my rider again.


----------



## Teemo1 (9 mo ago)

Rider Scam "Passenger scheduled a RoundTrip" 
I had a passenger schedule a roundtrip from the Train Station to his Apartment Building and back to the Station. I arrived at the Apartment Building the rider left the car and a different rider got in the car to go to the train station. So Uber and I got scammed out of 2 Rides and I lost points on the ride. I called Uber Support to report the scam but never received the points or extra money.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Teemo1 said:


> Rider Scam "Passenger scheduled a RoundTrip"
> I had a passenger schedule a roundtrip from the Train Station to his Apartment Building and back to the Station. I arrived at the Apartment Building the rider left the car and a different rider got in the car to go to the train station. So Uber and I got scammed out of 2 Rides and I lost points on the ride. I called Uber Support to report the scam but never received the points or extra money.


What on earth are you going to do with "points" ? You can't pay your bills with stars or points.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

agtg said:


> Here's a scheme bars can pull. They will order Uber for a drunk and then carry them into your car so they become your problem:
> 
> L.A. Drivers - The Abbey's Got Your Number! : o


Don’t forget the hospital clinics that shove there patients into ur car and places u in charge of their special care


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

LVegas said:


> People with older cars requests Uber X to borrow tire jacks along a freeway and have you wait 20 minutes at .15 cents a minute so they can change their flat tire.


What driver would be stupid enough risking dangers of freeway traffic and wasting time to do this?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

lbuberchick562 said:


> This is what I never understand. ..I can be directly in the center of a bloody red surge area and I always get pinged with a no surge fare or don't get pinged at all...never understand that.


The surge map is not in real time. What u see on surge map is off by 10 minutes or so. Ur not in the future but in the past. I’ve had surge pings without surge showing on the map, so in a way I was in the future.


----------

